# Your Dream Car...



## Missourian

If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?

Post or link to a picture if possible.


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqUgQfjGZo]2013 Camaro ZL1 Goes Sub 12 Sec. In The Quarter Mile. Ford To Follow (W/VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truthseeker420

Oddball said:


>


----------



## Sunni Man

Years ago I owned a 72 Riviera with a 455






Wish I still had it because I'd customize it into this bad boy.


----------



## zzzz

A Jag.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Supercharged Ford GT40. It's a Race Car with License Plates!


----------



## PredFan

1966 Shelby Cobra, not the mustang, the racer. Also known as the AC Cobra. I don't know how to post pictures, at least I've never been able to get that feature to work.


----------



## Mad Scientist

PredFan said:


> 1966 Shelby Cobra, not the mustang, the racer. Also known as the AC Cobra. I don't know how to post pictures, at least I've never been able to get that feature to work.


Can you imagine driving around in a light weight car like that with a 427 shoehorned in there?


----------



## Mr Natural

A 911 will do just fine for me.


----------



## PredFan

Mad Scientist said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1966 Shelby Cobra, not the mustang, the racer. Also known as the AC Cobra. I don't know how to post pictures, at least I've never been able to get that feature to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine driving around in a light weight car like that with a 427 shoehorned in there?
Click to expand...


I imagine it quite often!


----------



## Sarah G

I just want a nice little ole sedan:






Infiniti G Series.


----------



## Oddball

Mad Scientist said:


> Supercharged Ford GT40. It's a Race Car with License Plates!


That was #2, though I go for the original.







I mean really...Money no object and peeps are picking Porches and Buicks?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp8DjhJgAqw&feature=related]maybach excelero 8 million $ car!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## AquaAthena

A HOT RED Corvette would be nice. I do love Corvettes and have had 5...


----------



## Zoom

Mr Clean said:


> A 911 will do just fine for me.



But for me it would be an old school one.  A 89 black with a whale tale.  

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2574720/1989-porsche-911#25747200001


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Wry Catcher

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.



1957 Chevy 210 wagon - Google Search

My first car, purchased in 1965 for $510.00.  Mine was Metallic Blue, Chrome Rims and a 283 CI bored out to 301 CI w/ one AFB.  Of course gas was .23 cents a gallon.


----------



## tjvh

By the time Oblamo, and his enviro-loons get through with you, you'll be driving this:


----------



## Sunni Man

The one car I always wanted but never owned:  57 Chevy Nomad


----------



## Samson

Mercedes- SSLClass AMG 6.3L V8


----------



## Ernie S.

I always told my co-workers that if I didn't show up Monday morning and they looked out the door about 10 to see a red Dodge doing donuts in the parking lot, I wouldn't be in....EVER.






Viper is back for 2013. Stock version SRT Viper picks up 40 HP to 640. Send it off to Hennessey for twin turbos and it comes back north of 1000 HP
Hennessey got to the magic 1000 with their modifications to early Vipers that were rated at 507 HP from the factory, so 1200 HP looks possible.


----------



## Missourian

'47 Chevy Fleetline...with the widest whitewall tires available.


----------



## Oddball

Always liked this little ragtop..


----------



## Ernie S.

Now if we're talking motorcycles too. I'd want my first scooter back. It was pretty much like this, but all white, including the seat and saddle bags.


----------



## Ernie S.

Oddball said:


> Always liked this little ragtop..



I had a 55 Monterey 2 door Sedan.


----------



## Sherry

Ernie S. said:


> Now if we're talking motorcycles too. I'd want my first scooter back. It was pretty much like this, but all white, including the seat and saddle bags.



It might not qualify as a real motorcycle, but my mom got me a cute little Honda 80 for my 10th birthday.


----------



## dilloduck

I miss it.


----------



## Missourian

dilloduck said:


> I miss it.


 Ok,  you stumped me Dillo.

The grill looks wrong for an austin healey

Might be a Nash...

But my guess is that it is a Fiat Spyder. (?)

Maybe some kinda triumph tho.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we're talking motorcycles too. I'd want my first scooter back. It was pretty much like this, but all white, including the seat and saddle bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not qualify as a real motorcycle, but my mom got me a cute little Honda 80 for my 10th birthday.
Click to expand...


For a 10 year old girl, that's a very good start.
I had essentially been forbidden to SAY "motorcycle" when I was a kid. I was hitch hiking back from the beach one day and got picked up by a guy on a brand new '63 Harley. I was hooked.
When I came home with the '49, my parents walked out to the driveway. My mom stopped maybe 10 yards away, but dad walked around it, looking it over very carefully, then threw his leg over it and fired it up on the first kick. He turned it around and was GONE.
When I say gone, I mean he took off like a bat out of hell. After waiting a half hour, I went inside to eat. I waited and waited, figuring dad was trying to sell it or find a place to hide it. After 2 hours, he and my Harley pulled in the drive and he walked inside. All he said was "Nice" and sat down to watch TV.
It was his older brother that told me dad actually raced hill climb for Harley Davidson before WW II and that HIS father rode motorcycles. My 3 kids all ride and own 5 between them. That makes 8 Harley Davidsons in the family.  4 sportsters (me, my wife, my oldest son and my daughter) 2 FatBoys (my 2 sons) a Dyna WideGlide. (oldest boy) and My RoadKing.

4 generations! My grandson is coming for a visit soon ???? He did ride with me a lot when he was little. He was like the coolest kid in his class when Poppa Ernie picked him up on the Harley!


----------



## Ernie S.

dilloduck said:


> I miss it.



I haven't looked past the next post. Rover?


----------



## Oddball

Missourian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,  you stumped me Dillo.
> 
> The grill looks wrong for an austin healey
> 
> Might be a Nash...
> 
> But my guess is that it is a Fiat Spyder. (?)
> 
> Maybe some kinda triumph tho.
Click to expand...

Martin....Aston Martin.

Bitchin' ride.

No, I guess it's not....But here's one for the folx playing at home:


----------



## BDBoop

Excalibur.


----------



## Ernie S.

dilloduck said:


> I miss it.



Figured it out. Had to really reach back a ways.
Hint for the rest of you. The manufacturer of the car changed its name soon after building these.


----------



## Sunni Man

I believe the silver car in question is a Datsun


----------



## Oddball

OK...For the no-expenses-barred ride, I still run with the Reynard.

But if on a budget of, saaaaaaay, $50,000 or less, I'll go with this snazzy little pocket rocket:


----------



## BDBoop

Your link was wonky, but it did work.

http://classicmotorsports.net/media/img/readerrides/DSC01902.JPG


----------



## Ernie S.

Oddball said:


> OK...For the no-expenses-barred ride, I still run with the Reynard.
> 
> But if on a budget of, saaaaaaay, $50,000 or less, I'll go with this snazzy little pocket rocket:



Ahhh the Sunbeam Tiger. decent handling and a Ford V-8, A poor man's Cobra.


----------



## Missourian

Oddball said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,  you stumped me Dillo.
> 
> The grill looks wrong for an austin healey
> 
> Might be a Nash...
> 
> But my guess is that it is a Fiat Spyder. (?)
> 
> Maybe some kinda triumph tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin....Aston Martin.
> 
> Bitchin' ride.
> No, I guess it's not....But here's one for the folx playing at home:
Click to expand...


I'm completely stumped...the Fiat 1500 is as close as I can get,  but it's not close enough.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dillo's car is a Datsun


----------



## Ernie S.

My cousin still has one of these he bought in 1967. His is a '63


----------



## Oddball

Datsun 2000 Roadster.


----------



## Missourian

Had no idea Datsun built a roadster...my internal Datsun file only goes back as far as 240Z.


----------



## Ernie S.

The 240Z was a better looking car, but the 2000, especially the '68 would run rings around it. A guy I worked with in Ridgefield CT had one.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Douger

Got it. Built it.


----------



## Oddball

OK...

You have an unlimited budget.

The thing is bright red white & blue.

It's turbocharged.

It goes in excess of 200 mph.

It has "hollywood" emblazoned all over it.

How do you _*not*_ want this staggeringly awesome ride?

_*NEEEEERRRRRRRRMMMMMM!!!*_


----------



## Ernie S.

I live in Alabama. You can't bump draft for shit in that.


----------



## Oddball

Ernie S. said:


> I live in Alabama. You can't bump draft for shit in that.


And you can't tow a bass boat with it either, so what?


----------



## Ringel05

Can't decide whether to go with the coupe






Or the sedan


----------



## Big Black Dog

57 Chevy.


----------



## Sherry

Big Black Dog said:


> 57 Chevy.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMiBbAvsFfY]Eric Clapton - I&#39;ve Got A Rock N&#39;roll Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Boyd Coddington's custom built from the ground up "CheZoom" is the most awesome 57 Chevy on the planet.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

For modern iron, I'll take one of these.  With the big V8, of course...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI3atOJhDvw]Holden Thunder Ute TVC - YouTube[/ame]

For classic iron, I'll take a 1970 RA IV GTO, or a 1973 SD Trans Am.

1970 GTO:





1973 SD Trans Am


----------



## SayMyName

Sunni Man said:


> Boyd Coddington's custom built from the ground up "CheZoom" is the most awesome 57 Chevy on the planet.



That is a sweet ride.


----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharged Ford GT40. It's a Race Car with License Plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was #2, though I go for the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really...Money no object and peeps are picking Porches and Buicks?
Click to expand...






I agree with you!  Here's mine at Stead during the air races back in 2009 I think it was.


----------



## MikeK

1976 Cadillac Eldorado convertible.  The most beautiful car ever built and it rides like a boat on a calm lake.  

They just don't make cars like this anymore.


----------



## westwall

MikeK said:


> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado convertible.  The most beautiful car ever built and it rides like a boat on a calm lake.
> 
> They just don't make cars like this anymore.






Don't you need Captains Papers to drive one of those?


----------



## Trajan

I'm there.....


----------



## Desperado

This was a nice one to drive, but not a car if you do not like attention.



Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster -LP640 by Desperado8, on Flickr
Looks great in a Midnight blue too



Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster -LP640- by Desperado8, on Flickr

but if you are talking race cars, the classic Porsche 917 would be my choice.



Porsche 917 by Desperado8, on Flickr


----------



## SayMyName

My dream car is the Zombie Apocolypse Assault Vehicle.


----------



## westwall

SayMyName said:


> My dream car is the Zombie Apocolypse Assault Vehicle.







Naaaaaahhh that's too wimpy.  This is a proper ZA vehicle!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL5AF545452F5C5603]The Marauder - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SayMyName

westwall said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dream car is the Zombie Apocolypse Assault Vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaaaahhh that's too wimpy.  This is a proper ZA vehicle!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL5AF545452F5C5603]The Marauder - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You're right. I want one of those.


----------



## westwall

SayMyName said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dream car is the Zombie Apocolypse Assault Vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaaaahhh that's too wimpy.  This is a proper ZA vehicle!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL5AF545452F5C5603]The Marauder - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I want one of those.
Click to expand...





Told ya!


----------



## Sallow

Samson said:


> Mercedes- SSLClass AMG 6.3L V8



I drove one.

Was an amazing machine.


----------



## FranklinS

A car named Zombie has to be a winner!


----------



## FranklinS

Or at least a runner-up (or over)!


----------



## koshergrl

Right now, I want 






And






For getting around town and such...

and 






for fun.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated




----------



## Douger

hjmick said:


>


Me too. I choose(and build) vehicles by where I live. Here's my latest build.


----------



## Billo_Really

*I've always had a hard time deciding between the *







*or the*







*I don't know if I'll ever be able to choose! *


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> *I've always had a hard time deciding between the *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or the*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know if I'll ever be able to choose! *



Tell you what: If you buy me a Cobra, I'll buy you a Corvair. Deal?


----------



## Sallow

loinboy said:


> *I've always had a hard time deciding between the *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or the*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know if I'll ever be able to choose! *



Posting those two cars on the same page is blasphemy..

You should be made to run the quarter mile in the covair against the the cobra for eternity.

That would be a just and fair ironic punishment.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've always had a hard time deciding between the *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or the*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know if I'll ever be able to choose! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what: If you buy me a Cobra, I'll buy you a Corvair. Deal?
Click to expand...

If you put Hayden Panettiere in the passenger seat, you gotta deal!


----------



## Ernie S.

She ain't bad, but with an original AC, I wouldn't have much trouble filling the passenger seat at all.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

lexus sc430 - Google Search

Always thought the Lexus sc430 was a unique car


----------



## nitroz

Anything American that is boosted, looks stock, and can make short work of other cars makes my dick fly.

It's like a kid in the candy aisle trying to pick candy.


----------



## Plasmaball

where do i begin?
Classic muscle car? 1970 AMC javelin 
Classic roadster? SLS 300 55'
Rare antique? 1939 Simone ( it was a german car that a guy built for a woman. Only made one. ) 
Modern supercar? I have many picks from:

SLS AMG
Bugatti Veyron (  SP)
Lamborghini ( there are a few i like) 
Astron Martin Zagato 
Astron Martin DBS but in eletric Blue
Nissan 370z for the cheap roadster. 
Maserati Gran turismo 
Nissan GTR because its a beast. 
Morgan Roadster 
Every Nissan Z produced. ( one of each version ) 


thats what i have right now, but i mean its a good sized list. I would also go and reproduce the Simone for myself.


----------



## Noomi

I would own a Hyundai i30, which is my dream car.

2 months ago, when I purchased the car of my dreams. After waiting five years for it, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ginscpy

mid 60s Ford Mustangs,  Chev Cameros , Pontiac  Firebirds, Thunderbirds


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes




----------



## Starlight

AquaAthena said:


> A HOT RED Corvette would be nice. I do love Corvettes and have had 5...



I do love Corvette's too, AquaAthena and have a red Corvette Convertible. I have been a big
fan of them since high school. Nice meeting another Corvette addict.


----------



## Bezukhov

MikeK said:


> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado convertible.  The most beautiful car ever built and it rides like a boat on a calm lake.
> 
> They just don't make cars like this anymore.



No, they don't. A Caddy from the '70s is nice. But I'm more of a Lincoln Continental fan:


----------



## Politico

Anything that does not rely on computers or GPS in order for it to work.


----------



## Underhill

It all depends.   Dream car to drive every day, or dream car to sit in a garage and take out on sunny days?

Daily Driver - BMW M3  and a Porsche Boxster S (for sunny days).

Weekend toy - it's a toss up.   

A off road tube buggy with 40"'s, portal axles and a cummins diesel (if you want details read Jp magazine, they usually have a few that would fit the bill).   With enough tires and spares to last a lifetime... 

Or the other option is a Formula Ford racing car.   Maybe a Lotus 51 or Titan.   With enough tires and spares to last a lifetime...


----------



## Ernie S.

Daily driver would be a Dodge Viper.
For sunny Sunday jaunts, I want this:






This is one of 2 Cobra Super Snakes built, and the only one to survive.
It last sold at auction in 2007 for $5.5 million.
This car would do 0 to 60 in just over 3 seconds and 0 to 100 and back to a full stop in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Ernie S.

The second Super snake was built in '66 for Bill Cosby.
He drove it just once. It was eventually sold to some rich kid named Tony Maxey who wrecked in it, killing himself in the process.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-JQksYxgM0]Bill Cosby 200MPH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

I want one of these.  The first Four Door Porsche...1992-1994 Mercedes 500e:


----------



## boedicca

I'd also love a 1967 Chevy Impala:






and a 1961 would be Even Better:


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Ernie S.

boedicca said:


> I'd also love a 1967 Chevy Impala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 1961 would be Even Better:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54]409-the Beach Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## theDoctorisIn

Zimmer Golden Spirit


----------



## koshergrl

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zimmer Golden Spirit


 
does she fly?


----------



## Wyld Kard

1979 Pontiac Tran-Am Firebird


----------



## Noomi

I'm already driving my dream car - a Hyundai i30.

If I had another choice, my two dream cars would be the Hyundai i40 and the Hyundai Veloster.


----------



## Zona

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.


----------



## Zona

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Zimmer* Golden Spirit



I am willing to bet you, every single accident that car has gotten into had something to do with skittles and or a hoodie.


----------



## skye

Ok...since we are only dreaming ..... because there is noooooooo wayyyy LOL

this would be one of my dream cars .... A Sport Audi


----------



## Gracie

My dream car NOW? A conversion van with lots of room in it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.



Roadtrek Motorhome, RV Camper Van, Class B Motor Homes


----------



## Missourian

MikeK said:


> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado convertible.  The most beautiful car ever built and it rides like a boat on a calm lake.
> 
> They just don't make cars like this anymore.



Had one in French Vanilla just like this one...






Top of my list of cars I've owned that I wish I had never parted with.​


----------



## Mr. H.

The first car I ever owned... and I want it back.

Paid $315 for it back in ought-74.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> The first car I ever owned... and I want it back.
> 
> Paid $315 for it back in ought-74.




Got a '68 out in the driveway under a tarp that I have been pretending to work on for at least a year now...






http://www.usmessageboard.com/automotive-forum/226426-post-your-project.html

That boat I refurbished a couple years ago is in the background...http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/178509-kayaking-kayak-fishing-2.html#post4230478


----------



## Mr. H.

Missourian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first car I ever owned... and I want it back.
> 
> Paid $315 for it back in ought-74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a '68 out in the driveway under a tarp that I have been pretending to work on for at least a year now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/automotive-forum/226426-post-your-project.html
Click to expand...



Don't give up. Several yeas ago I got hold of a '68 and it sat in my garage for two (count 'em, 2) years. Ended up selling it for what I had innit. And the guy had it running the next week. Damn.


----------



## skye

Am I going too deep into my vintage dreams ?

a 1930s Isotta Fraschini....


----------



## skye

hey...if we are dreaming why not dream high!

and higher!!!!!


----------



## skye

I would not mind a  1920s Duesenberg either .... I would not mind Gary Cooper too.


----------



## skye

you see... there are so many toys out there.... 1955 Porsche 550 Spyder ...nice too..Jimmy Dean was killed in one sad


----------



## skye

I like that Spyder  ^^^^


----------



## skye

nice car  Jimmy  ....oops.... ok go on folks


----------



## Desperado

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
Click to expand...


One of my all time favorites, I would just add the slant nose option.





[/url] Porsche 935 by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JWBooth

Too many to chose from:




















Hudson, Packard, Auburn, Studebaker...


----------



## Pop23

I've owned my dream car

1971 Cuda. Sassy grass green and black. White and black interior. Bought it a few days after graduating High School then sold it during the gas crises of the late 70s. I still kick myself for not keeping it.

http://mmbrokers.com/newcars/71ElvisCuda/1971%20CUDA%20'ELVIS%20012.JPG



Looked a lot like this one but with a different paint scheme. The paint was factory and have never seen another with that scheme on it. 

It was 5 years old when I bought it. Had 18,000 miles on it. I bought it for 1250.00 sold it 2 years later for 1400 and thought I was a brilliant for selling it for more than I bought it for!

Anyone remember FM converters?

I would like a 58 Chevy Impala, white with a red interior, like the one Ron Howard drove in American Grafitti. But only if I can listen to Wolman Jack on the Radio while cruising Main Street all night!


----------



## namvet

one with a cloaking device


----------



## longknife

No more "classic cars" for me. Too much work and cost to keep 'em going.

I want luxury and safety -


----------



## JWBooth

Honestly though, for a daily driver, I'd be perfectly happy with




a '76 Super Beetle convertible.


----------



## Bleipriester

I buried my dream of owning a car years ago. My life, planned and choreographed from the first to the last day and supposed to be the playground of autocratical, ignorant puppet-masters, doesn´t allow for own property.

So I have no dream car. Its more healthy for me not to drive anyway. The puppets don´t care for their own lifes, following their orders. Its like a never ending nightmare, as if it´s virtual, a life is not worth more than a chess piece.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Aston Martin DB9  <swoons>


----------



## AquaAthena

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.


----------



## Ernie S.

Pagani Huayra


----------



## Ernie S.

It's only $1.3 million.


----------



## DGS49

Not to hijack the thread, but if you could afford ANY car, then natually you could afford multiple cars and you undoubtedly would have several cars.

The more interesting question is, "If you could have any car you want, and it would have to be your ONLY car, what would that be?"

For me, Porsche Panamera S.


----------



## westwall

Well, if I was limited to a single vehicle it would have to be this one...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic]The Marauder - South Africa's Ten Ton Military Vehicle - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle

DGS49 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but if you could afford ANY car, then natually you could afford multiple cars and you undoubtedly would have several cars.
> 
> The more interesting question is, "If you could have any car you want, and it would have to be your ONLY car, what would that be?"
> 
> For me, Porsche Panamera S.



1993-96 Dodge Dakota Sport, regular cab/longbed, 2WD, V8 and 5-speed.

On weekends, look for it at the strip with a pair of slicks on the back and a dial-in on the windshield.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have simple and practical tastes.  I would be more than happy with something like this.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Excuse me, I'm going to heave now...


----------



## longknife

Here's my dream car - one day it won't be a dream!


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27712

I have my dream car....my son washed it at his home for me and did a really good job.  He should have been a car detailer.


----------



## Derideo_Te

DGS49 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but if you could afford ANY car, then natually you could afford multiple cars and you undoubtedly would have several cars.
> 
> The more interesting question is, "If you could have any car you want, and it would have to be your ONLY car, what would that be?"
> 
> For me, Porsche Panamera S.



Mini Paceman JCW


----------



## Jarlaxle

longknife said:


> Here's my dream car - one day it won't be a dream!



Excuse me, I'm going to heave again...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Jarlaxle said:


> Excuse me, I'm going to heave now...



I drive on snow and/or ice about six-seven months out of the year.  So go fuck yourself.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Although, okay, if money were no object I wouldn't mind having one of these to make myself feel like a bigshot.  In addition to the SUV, of course.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, I'm going to heave now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drive on snow and/or ice about six-seven months out of the year.  So go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


But 28" wheels with 35-series tires don't do well on snow...


----------



## Crackerjaxon

A fully restored, badass, rolled and pleated, red hot running '49 Ford.

http://images58.fotki.com/v132/photos/2/223020/1465208/P101012749Ford-vi.jpg

The ultimate whiskey-running, hillbilly deluxe suicide ride.


----------



## SayMyName

I live and work overseas now. Sold my car. The one I remember most, and would love to have again one day overseas, is one like my old white, 2006 Jeep Wrangler. When you drove around with the top down on a sunny day, you had no cares in the world.


----------



## Missourian

Back by popular demand...


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Despite finding my motoring love in classic front-engine watercooled Porsches, the "dream car" I always wanted since I was a kid was an 1970 Plymouth Superbird in Alpine White/white interior with bucket seats, the 426 Hemi and 4 speed transmission.






The Superbird, based on the Roadrunner, was born to fight NASCAR's "Aero-wars" of the late '60's & early '70's. These were the days when the make of the car usually was more important than who was driving it. Detroit was very cognizant of the old adage "win on Sunday, sell on Monday", and in 1969, Mopar was not winning. Ford had introduced the slippery Torino Talladega and the sister Mercury Cyclone GT in 1968 and immediately began winning on NASCAR's high profile superspeedways, which were located in Detroit's #1 market of the day, the US southeast.

Chrysler's competitors, the Charger and Roadrunner, despite their power advantage with the Hemi engine, were not aerodynamic enough to offset the Fords, though the Charger was better than the boxy Roadrunner. Plymouth's lead driver, Richard Petty, wanted to switch to Dodge for 1969, but Chrysler nixed the idea, so Petty jumped ship to Ford. Petty proved prescient as through the first half of '69, the newest Fords were even better aerodynamically than the upgraded Charger 500.

Mopar engineers went to work and midway through the '69 season they introduced the Charger Daytona. Based on the Charger 500, it added a drooping nosecone and fixed high wing to the rear deck. The resulting monstrosity immediately won straight out of the box at Talladega and went on to amass a favorable record through the rest of the '69 season.

Petty, did not have the success he had hoped for with Ford in '69, (Holman-Moody, the Ford racing parts distributor, was an on-track competitor of the Petty's and often held up critical parts deliveries), so when Plymouth called Petty and dangled the new Superbird, Plymouth's version of the winged-warrior, Petty bit and went back to Mopar. The Superbirds did well, winning 8 races in 1970.

Rule changes in 1971 rendered both winged cars uncompetitive, so they were quietly retired.

On the street, in order to homologate the Superbird, Plymouth built @ 1935 units, one for every dealer. Sales were disappointing to the point that some dealers removed the nose cones and wings. @ 505 Daytonas were built the year before, homologation rules were different in '69.

58 Superbirds were built with the 426 Hemi/4 speed combo, making them the rarest of these rare-birds.

1970 Superbird Specs, Colors, Facts, History, and Performance | Classic Car Database

Plymouth Superbird


----------



## yiostheoy

My dream car is my current 4WD Jeep.

The Mexican landscapers ran into it while it was parked outside my home and a neighbor was an eye witness.

Then the Mexicans ran away.

The neighbor told me, and I inspected the damage -- probably around $2000 to fix it.

So I called the cops.

The cop took the neighbor's eye witness report then he went to the office to find out who the landscapers are.  This gave me a police report case number.

Then I called the insurance and gave them the case number.

Then I called the body shop.

Then the insurance called me back and cleared me for the body shop.

Then I took the Jeep to the body shop and rode my mountain bike home afterwards.

Now I am mountain bike stranded for the next 2 weeks.

I have a cargo pack on the back of the bike that lets me carry 3 tote bags full of groceries home with it.  So I went grocery shopping right away after dropping off the vehicle.

I love my car.

I don't need or want a freeway rocket nor an Italian chick picker-upper.

I just want my Jeep back -- fixed.


----------



## Wry Catcher

My dad sold mine for $125.00 when I left for active duty; I paid $510.00 dollars for it two years earlier.  He said it leaked oil when I asked why so cheap.


----------



## Chuz Life

The Ford GT40 is at the top of my list but someone else already shared that one, so here's another near the top of my list. 

1963 Split Window Corvette. 






That's sexy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Wry Catcher said:


> My dad sold mine for $125.00 when I left for active duty; I paid $510.00 dollars for it two years earlier.  He said it leaked oil when I asked why so cheap.


The last time I saw one of these was back in 1968 owned by a USAF Tech Sgt.

He had 3 kids, all fairly tall and in high school.

They all fit in this car with their dad and mom.

Plus their pet bulldog fit in the back.

Same sky blue color.


----------



## yiostheoy

Chuz Life said:


> The Ford GT40 is at the top of my list but someone else already shared that one, so here's another near the top of my list.
> 
> 1963 Split Window Corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sexy.


This is called a chick magnet, yes.

Great for picking up pussy.

But it won't go off-road so it is no good for me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

A box Chevy with a built engine, beefed suspension, stick shift, and boost.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> A box Chevy with a built engine, beefed suspension, stick shift, and boost.


This would be a street drag racer.

But again, since it cannot go off-road it is no good for me.

If I cannot climb a mountain trail in it then the car does nothing for me.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.



/---- Why does anyone care what my dream car is? I don't care what you want. Just go buy it if you can afford it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

yiostheoy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad sold mine for $125.00 when I left for active duty; I paid $510.00 dollars for it two years earlier.  He said it leaked oil when I asked why so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I saw one of these was back in 1968 owned by a USAF Tech Sgt.
> 
> He had 3 kids, all fairly tall and in high school.
> 
> They all fit in this car with their dad and mom.
> 
> Plus their pet bulldog fit in the back.
> 
> Same sky blue color.
Click to expand...


I was single and mine carried a surf board inside with room to spare for a St. Bernard (Teddy) who I cared for after his owner fell off a cliff and broke both legs.


----------



## yiostheoy

Wry Catcher said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad sold mine for $125.00 when I left for active duty; I paid $510.00 dollars for it two years earlier.  He said it leaked oil when I asked why so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I saw one of these was back in 1968 owned by a USAF Tech Sgt.
> 
> He had 3 kids, all fairly tall and in high school.
> 
> They all fit in this car with their dad and mom.
> 
> Plus their pet bulldog fit in the back.
> 
> Same sky blue color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was single and mine carried a surf board inside with room to spare for a St. Bernard (Teddy) who I cared for after his owner fell off a cliff and broke both legs.
Click to expand...

Most people don't realize that it is a long way down from the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Another one of my dream cars, The Fire Breather Camaro.


----------



## longknife

Wildcard said:


> Another one of my dream cars, The Fire Breather Camaro.



It looks like every other car on the road!


----------



## DGS49

The older I get the more I realize that there is no one "dream"car or motorcycle.  There are different vehicles for different purposes and moods.  Once you try to pile more features onto a car, it becomes a compromise, which defeats the purpose.

Dream sports car:  427 Cobra or 427 C2 'Vette coupe

Dream touring car:  Cadillac XLR-V

Dream muscle car:  454 Chevelle

Dream Luxo-Barge:  Cadillac STS-V.

Dream SUV:  Hemi Jeep 

Dream Pickup:  Dodge SRT-10 (I think that's the one with the Viper engine).


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Desperado

What no one wants a customized Nova?




ChevyNova-Customize1 by J, on Flickr


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Yousaidwhat

34 Coupe


----------



## petro

If I had the money to waste...
The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...

 
90K a bit out of my affordability.

I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
Tows my toys and love the ride and power.


----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan

The only car I dream about:


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Desperado

longknife said:


>


Love that style Corvette, on my bucket list is to resto-mod a 67 Vette,


----------



## my2¢




----------



## my2¢

The question of a dream car I'd like to own got me to wondering about one possibility from a historic perspective.  I began to wonder what ever happened to the limo JFK was in when assassinated?  Got around to looking it up.....

​
​


----------



## Kognisjon

1966 Shelby Cobra, not the mustang, the racer. Also known as the AC Cobra


----------



## Wyatt earp

Sunni Man said:


> Years ago I owned a 72 Riviera with a 455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had it because I'd customize it into this bad boy.




Damn


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I owned a 72 Riviera with a 455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had it because I'd customize it into this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
Click to expand...



That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I owned a 72 Riviera with a 455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had it because I'd customize it into this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
Click to expand...


  I usually dont care for that look but thats BADASS!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.



  Only reason I dont have one is I know how I am.
I tend to build sleepers these days after being threatened with license revocation in my Crotch Rocket days.
   Fast Trucks that dont look it is my new motto.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


>



  And here's a prime example as to why people fall asleep at the wheel.
  That thing is PLUSH!!


----------



## westwall

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I dont have one is I know how I am.
> I tend to build sleepers these days after being threatened with license revocation in my Crotch Rocket days.
> Fast Trucks that dont look it is my new motto.
Click to expand...






Ohhhhh, you're one of these guys!


----------



## Sunni Man

bear513 said:


> That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...


That Riviera body style was produced for three years, 1971, 72, and 73
(the 1973 dropped the boat tail look and has a straight across rear bumper)

The rarer 'GS' was the sporty model with a few more ponies under the hood. All in all, a beautiful car that still turns heads when driven down the road today.  ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I dont have one is I know how I am.
> I tend to build sleepers these days after being threatened with license revocation in my Crotch Rocket days.
> Fast Trucks that dont look it is my new motto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, you're one of these guys!
Click to expand...


  Oh I know all about Farm Truck.
Mine are just a bit newer.

   How about a minivan? Love Cletus and Leroy.


----------



## skye

not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are 

today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I cant really say what my dream car is.
I see the Demon and love it,the GTR....love it!
  Old Muscle cars Love em!!!

To many to choose from.

  Ideally I want Jay Leno's garage.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Sunni Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...
> 
> 
> 
> That body style was produced for three years, 1971, 72, and 73
> (the 1973 dropped the boat tail look and has a straight across rear bumper)
> 
> The somewhat rarer 'GS' was the sporty model with a few more ponies under the hood. All in all, a beautiful car that still turns heads when driven down the road today.  ....
Click to expand...



The 71~73 years were great for cars , I had a 71 gran Torino  (piece of shit) I ruined that car , I was just a kid no money took out the V8 and put in a straight 6., ( blew the motor) found at the junk yard

But my 72 SE grand prix on the other hand ..with the 454..



I loved the dash board.. my girlfriends couldn't change my radio stations easy :







Mine was a darker brown

Loved that car..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car



  I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
  In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.


----------



## Sunni Man

skye said:


> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car


I hate to burst your bubble Skye, but the Mini Cooper is a piece of junk. The reliability of the Mini is terrible, bad transmissions, engines, electronics, etc. Basically a money pit on wheels. The internet is full of disappointed Mini owners, and former owners, hating on the car for good reason.   .....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...
> 
> 
> 
> That body style was produced for three years, 1971, 72, and 73
> (the 1973 dropped the boat tail look and has a straight across rear bumper)
> 
> The somewhat rarer 'GS' was the sporty model with a few more ponies under the hood. All in all, a beautiful car that still turns heads when driven down the road today.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 71~73 years were great for cars , I had a 71 gran Torino  (piece of shit) I ruined that car , I was just a kid no money took out the V8 and put in a straight 6., ( blew the motor) found at the junk yard
> 
> But my 72 SE grand prix on the other hand ..with the 454..
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the dash board.. my girlfriends couldn't change my radio stations easy :
> 
> 
> View attachment 173287
> 
> Mine was a darker brown
> 
> Loved that car..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173289
Click to expand...


 Had a 72 Cutlass Red on White with a four bolt main 350 Rocket with a Muncie Transmission ...totalled it.
   Similar to this one but with Tire and rim upgrades....




   You couldnt keep the rear end in place.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
> It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
> In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.
Click to expand...



my  neighbour   ...she is a a very nice girl.......she is married with  two children very nice and very quiet...   like neighbours should be haaaaaaa (bless her soul)....she had a mini cooper like that......love that car!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble Skye, but the Mini Cooper is a piece of junk. The reliability of the Mini is terrible, bad transmissions, engines, electronics, etc. Basically a money pit on wheels. The internet is full of disappointed Mini owners, and former owners, hating on the car for good reason.   .....
Click to expand...



don't care    I will never buy it anyway


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
> It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
> In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my  neighbour   ...she is a a very nice girl.......she is married with  two children very nice and very quiet...   like neighbours should be haaaaaaa (bless her soul)....she had a mini cooper like that......love that car!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


  The new sport models are pretty cool!!
http://www.autospies.com/images/users/modtor/main/mini-cooper_broadspeed-800x600.jpg


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...
> 
> 
> 
> That body style was produced for three years, 1971, 72, and 73
> (the 1973 dropped the boat tail look and has a straight across rear bumper)
> 
> The somewhat rarer 'GS' was the sporty model with a few more ponies under the hood. All in all, a beautiful car that still turns heads when driven down the road today.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 71~73 years were great for cars , I had a 71 gran Torino  (piece of shit) I ruined that car , I was just a kid no money took out the V8 and put in a straight 6., ( blew the motor) found at the junk yard
> 
> But my 72 SE grand prix on the other hand ..with the 454..
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the dash board.. my girlfriends couldn't change my radio stations easy :
> 
> 
> View attachment 173287
> 
> Mine was a darker brown
> 
> Loved that car..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173289
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a 72 Cutlass Red on White with a four bolt main 350 Rocket with a Muncie Transmission ...totalled it.
> Similar to this one but with Tire and rim upgrades....
> View attachment 173294
> 
> You couldnt keep the rear end in place.
Click to expand...



My cousin had one, the damn windshield wiper wouldn't  work, and he always had a squeeze on him wiping the window,  I remember that night in Chicago when we were parked looking for drugs, he is out squeezing his stupid window and a brother comes up to me in the passengers side and produces a .38 and wants to know if I will buy it...


It was hilarious ...i am like no dude, then he ask me for a smoke and I am like here

Gotta love the good old days


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble Skye, but the Mini Cooper is a piece of junk. The reliability of the Mini is terrible, bad transmissions, engines, electronics, etc. Basically a money pit on wheels. The internet is full of disappointed Mini owners, and former owners, hating on the car for good reason.   .....
Click to expand...


  Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
> It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
> In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my  neighbour   ...she is a a very nice girl.......she is married with  two children very nice and very quiet...   like neighbours should be haaaaaaa (bless her soul)....she had a mini cooper like that......love that car!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



I never drove one, do they handle smooth skye?


----------



## skye

oh dear...then what shall I get....a Mercedes a Maserati  ???

in my dreams......   and only in my dreamns.... what shall I get then


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble Skye, but the Mini Cooper is a piece of junk. The reliability of the Mini is terrible, bad transmissions, engines, electronics, etc. Basically a money pit on wheels. The internet is full of disappointed Mini owners, and former owners, hating on the car for good reason.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
Click to expand...



Oh come on guys, leave girls alone, she is sharing what she likes ..


Nothing wrong with that, is their?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a bad ass ride, gotta love America...
> 
> 
> 
> That body style was produced for three years, 1971, 72, and 73
> (the 1973 dropped the boat tail look and has a straight across rear bumper)
> 
> The somewhat rarer 'GS' was the sporty model with a few more ponies under the hood. All in all, a beautiful car that still turns heads when driven down the road today.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 71~73 years were great for cars , I had a 71 gran Torino  (piece of shit) I ruined that car , I was just a kid no money took out the V8 and put in a straight 6., ( blew the motor) found at the junk yard
> 
> But my 72 SE grand prix on the other hand ..with the 454..
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the dash board.. my girlfriends couldn't change my radio stations easy :
> 
> 
> View attachment 173287
> 
> Mine was a darker brown
> 
> Loved that car..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173289
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a 72 Cutlass Red on White with a four bolt main 350 Rocket with a Muncie Transmission ...totalled it.
> Similar to this one but with Tire and rim upgrades....
> View attachment 173294
> 
> You couldnt keep the rear end in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin had one, the damn windshield wiper wouldn't  work, and he always had a squeeze on him wiping the window,  I remember that night in Chicago when we were parked looking for drugs, he is out squeezing his stupid window and a brother comes up to me in the passengers side and produces a .38 and wants to know if I will buy it...
> 
> 
> It was hilarious ...i am like no dude, then he ask me for a smoke and I am like here
> 
> Gotta love the good old days
Click to expand...


  I had a similar experience with the Cops in mine...
We'd just finished smoking a doob and the cops rolled up. They took me to one end of the car and my buddy to the other end of the Cop car....and said the other ratted you out.
     Unfortunately for them it was the last doob we had so it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
> It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
> In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my  neighbour   ...she is a a very nice girl.......she is married with  two children very nice and very quiet...   like neighbours should be haaaaaaa (bless her soul)....she had a mini cooper like that......love that car!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never drove one, do they handle smooth skye?
Click to expand...




well....dear bear513.....I don't know.....problably they handle ok....like.....

well.......they  drive you from A to B......no problems! haaa


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble Skye, but the Mini Cooper is a piece of junk. The reliability of the Mini is terrible, bad transmissions, engines, electronics, etc. Basically a money pit on wheels. The internet is full of disappointed Mini owners, and former owners, hating on the car for good reason.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on guys, leave girls alone, she is sharing what she likes ..
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, is their?
Click to expand...


    I'd love to take one out and have some fun.
But they do have a history of problems.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not going to mention Italian or German sports cars today....wonderful as they are
> 
> today I am dreaming of a tiny little car ...a mini cooper....I'd love to have that   car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard they are a blast to drive!!
> It seems like every high school girl in my neighborhood drives one.
> In fact had one wrapped around the light pole in front of my house at 2:00 am by the neighbors Daughter. She was fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my  neighbour   ...she is a a very nice girl.......she is married with  two children very nice and very quiet...   like neighbours should be haaaaaaa (bless her soul)....she had a mini cooper like that......love that car!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never drove one, do they handle smooth skye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well....dear bear513.....I don't know.....problably they handle ok....like.....
> 
> well.......they  drive you from A to B......no problems! haaa
Click to expand...


  They handle like a go cart.
Which is why they're so fun.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> oh dear...then what shall I get....a Mercedes a Maserati  ???
> 
> in my dreams......   and only in my dreamns.... what shall I get then




I always thought Skye you would be a new herrby girl


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear...then what shall I get....a Mercedes a Maserati  ???
> 
> in my dreams......   and only in my dreamns.... what shall I get then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought Skye you would be a new herrby girl
> 
> 
> View attachment 173301
Click to expand...



oh my!

I love that one too!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> oh dear...then what shall I get....a Mercedes a Maserati  ???
> 
> in my dreams......   and only in my dreamns.... what shall I get then



  If you want a cheap sporty car?
A Honda S2000 is your answer.


----------



## Sunni Man

skye said:


> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.


My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired. 

She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....


----------



## Wyatt earp

My funniest go cart car I ever had was my chevy cobalt, she was fast when I used to drive it around Arizona..


I drove it all the way back to south Carolina and got rid of it..


Yes it was white


----------



## skye

Sunni Man said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
Click to expand...


Thank you Sunni

I would not buy a Mini Cooper now

I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...

But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
Click to expand...



You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
Click to expand...



Not really making fun of you Skye but you remind of penny...


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
Click to expand...


Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....

I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's another sporty reliable car for you at a reasonable price Skye.


skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....
> 
> I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....
Click to expand...


  Honda and Toyota.
The most reliable cars and trucks on the planet.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's another sporty reliable car for you at a reasonable price Skye.
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....
> 
> I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honda and Toyota.
> The most reliable cars and trucks on the planet.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's another sporty reliable car for you at a reasonable price Skye.
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....
> 
> I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honda and Toyota.
> The most reliable cars and trucks on the planet.
Click to expand...



The greatest reliable car I ever had was a 1994 sentra , only bought it for a grand..i got a deal off this one ..

This car just drove and drove and drove


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's another sporty reliable car for you at a reasonable price Skye.
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....
> 
> I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honda and Toyota.
> The most reliable cars and trucks on the planet.
Click to expand...



Nissan also.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,but if the complaints against a certain  make of a   car ....are just too many......you know....
> 
> I will  listen to advice from people who know about cars  more than I do....
Click to expand...


  The Wife's Toyota 4Runner is a 2000 model (she refuses to get rid of it till it dies) has close to 300,000 miles with basic maintenance.
   I beat Toyota Trucks through some of the most punishing terrain imaginable....yet they still run.  

This one one won me Mister January in the All Pro Calendar.


----------



## skye

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ^


----------



## Wyatt earp

You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..




off topic~~

nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?


gorgeous taste bear513


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..



  Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
This one was 39k before mods.



  After....about 60k.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
Click to expand...



The one and only...


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
Click to expand...



I saw your truck before,  I like your house better


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your truck before,  I like your house better
Click to expand...



Is that the kitchen?


----------



## Sunni Man

bear513 said:


> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .


I would have to disagree with that statement. True, a bad owner is the bane of any car. But some cars are just lemons.

Take most any Toyota for instance. Great reliability, you can easily get 200,000+ miles and more with minimal maintenance cost and repairs.

On the other hand is the KIA, another piece of just junk that most likely will have major mechanical problems, no matter how diligent you are with the car's scheduled service.     ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your truck before,  I like your house better
Click to expand...


  Just wait....you'll like my Truck even more.


----------



## skye

I have to listen to the experts ......I know nothing about cars....


I have to listen  to those who REALLY know


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Brand new Land Rover Discovery fully decked out with massage chairs, built in cooler, 4 wheel drive with twinkle toes.


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
Click to expand...



He truly was.

Please excuse me and  go on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Latest Grand Marquis with a twin-turbo 454 and a 6-speed manual.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Sunni Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with that statement. True, a bad owner is the bane of any car. But some cars are just lemons.
> 
> Take most any Toyota for instance. Great reliability, you can easily get 200,000+ miles and more with minimal maintenance cost and repairs.
> 
> On the other hand is the KIA, another piece of just junk that most likely will have major mechanical problems, no matter how diligent you are with the car's scheduled service.     ....
Click to expand...



Ok your right ..i have to agree with some cars , I despised my Ford Torino and my 2001? Ford Taurus pieces of crap, I even changed over the spark plugs in that car to split fires ..she hated to start...in the winter


----------



## Wyatt earp

Marion Morrison said:


> Latest Grand Marquis with a twin-turbo 454 and a 6-speed manual.




Picture?


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He truly was.
> 
> Please excuse me and  go on.
Click to expand...



Oh we will wait till you will come out of your bedroom with him on your mind ..


No big deal we all love you Skye.


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your truck before,  I like your house better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait....you'll like my Truck even more.
Click to expand...



I never drove a toyata tundra , but my new F150 drives like my old mustang compared to my dually..its night and day..


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He truly was.
> 
> Please excuse me and  go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we will wait till you will come out of your bedroom with him on your mind ..
> 
> 
> No big deal we all love you Skye.
Click to expand...





James Dean....he liked Porches right? I like Porches too

He died in one....sad I know


----------



## jon_berzerk

Sherry said:


>




my favorite car that i had was a 73 mustang mach 1 

wish i never sold it


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He truly was.
> 
> Please excuse me and  go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we will wait till you will come out of your bedroom with him on your mind ..
> 
> 
> No big deal we all love you Skye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Dean....he liked Porches right? I like Porches too
> 
> He died in one....sad I know
Click to expand...



And he was only 24....

He did more in 24 then I did in 52 years ..


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He truly was.
> 
> Please excuse me and  go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we will wait till you will come out of your bedroom with him on your mind ..
> 
> 
> No big deal we all love you Skye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Dean....he liked Porches right? I like Porches too
> 
> He died in one....sad I know
Click to expand...

Btw he died in  a Porsche spider, I had a Porsche 911 for about 6 months I crashed it..i had so many damn cars when I was young, I was blessed .. (I guess)


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> off topic~~
> 
> nice avatar ....James Dean?  yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He truly was.
> 
> Please excuse me and  go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we will wait till you will come out of your bedroom with him on your mind ..
> 
> 
> No big deal we all love you Skye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Dean....he liked Porches right? I like Porches too
> 
> He died in one....sad I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw he died in  a Porsche spider, I had a Porsche 911 for about 6 months I crashed it..i had so many damn cars when I was young, I was blessed .. (I guess)
Click to expand...



Oh yeah! it was a beauty .......the car too .....

it really was!


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Facel Vega HK500, supercharged.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with that statement. True, a bad owner is the bane of any car. But some cars are just lemons.
> 
> Take most any Toyota for instance. Great reliability, you can easily get 200,000+ miles and more with minimal maintenance cost and repairs.
> 
> On the other hand is the KIA, another piece of just junk that most likely will have major mechanical problems, no matter how diligent you are with the car's scheduled service.     ....
Click to expand...


  You can beat the crap out of a Yota


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your truck before,  I like your house better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait....you'll like my Truck even more.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never drove a toyata tundra , but my new F150 drives like my old mustang compared to my dually..its night and day..
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your truck before,  I like your house better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait....you'll like my Truck even more.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never drove a toyata tundra , but my new F150 drives like my old mustang compared to my dually..its night and day..
Click to expand...


  My 5.7 is pushing 400 hp and a torque reading on the same level.
    I'll be adding the Magnuson Blower soon which should push me to at least 700 HP.


----------



## usmbguest5318

I don't have a dream car.  The idea of "dream" objects has always struck me as odd.  I have dreams or what some folks might call "stretch goals," of course, but they don't have anything to do with consumerist outcomes/activities.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Xelor said:


> I don't have a dream car.  The idea of "dream" objects has always struck me as odd.  I have dreams or what some folks might call "stretch goals," of course, but they don't have anything to do with consumerist outcomes/activities.




Translation ~ 





 



Btw cute girl...


----------



## Marion Morrison

My buddy's Camaro has like..850 hp.

Oh yeah, pic of a Grand Marquis:


----------



## ChrisL

I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.



  Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
Click to expand...


I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!


----------



## ChrisL

You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?  

Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!
Click to expand...


   Not a bad car by any means.
Personally I care about towing capabilities and all out HP and Torque.
  While it ain't a Caddy it's very comfortable and road worthy.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a bad car by any means.
> Personally I care about towing capabilities and all out HP and Torque.
> While it ain't a Caddy it's very comfortable and road worthy.
> View attachment 173485
Click to expand...


It's an average car.  If I was going to have a dream car, it would have to have a soft top convertible roof.  That would be at least one specification!    I have a sun roof in my car now and I don't think I would have a car without at least a sun roof, but a convertible would be even better!  

Nice truck!  My ex used to like big huge trucks.  I could barely get in the thing it was so big!    I could have used a step ladder!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!



  The wife's 2000 Toyota 4Runner that she refuses to get rid of has 293'000 miles and we've spent less than $4'000 on unscheduled maintenance in it's life time.

  Let that sink in.
We buy nothing but Toyotas.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife's 2000 Toyota 4Runner that she refuses to get rid of has 293'000 miles and we've spent less than $4'000 on unscheduled maintenance in it's life time.
> 
> Let that sink in.
> We buy nothing but Toyotas.
Click to expand...


I had a Toyota Corolla once.  I was driving it for I don't know how long with a bone dry oil tank.  I checked it because it was ticking, and I was like Oops!  That thing started up every day no matter what!    I called it the Toy Motor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a bad car by any means.
> Personally I care about towing capabilities and all out HP and Torque.
> While it ain't a Caddy it's very comfortable and road worthy.
> View attachment 173485
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an average car.  If I was going to have a dream car, it would have to have a soft top convertible roof.  That would be at least one specification!    I have a sun roof in my car now and I don't think I would have a car without at least a sun roof, but a convertible would be even better!
> 
> Nice truck!  My ex used to like big huge trucks.  I could barely get in the thing it was so big!    I could have used a step ladder!
Click to expand...


   If I didnt fear the reliability of Jeep products I'd have a Rubicon four door in a heartbeat.
  In fact the wife and I are considering it as the replacement for the 4Runner but only as a final frivolous vehicle before we go full retired.
    Talk about your convertible!!!  And it can take you places you'll never see in a car,which of course is great for us oldsters.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a more luxury type vehicle to a sporty one.  I don't need to go 100 MPH.  I just want a nice comfy and reliable ride.    There are a few different cars that I've liked, but I'm not sure what kind of cars they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a bad car by any means.
> Personally I care about towing capabilities and all out HP and Torque.
> While it ain't a Caddy it's very comfortable and road worthy.
> View attachment 173485
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an average car.  If I was going to have a dream car, it would have to have a soft top convertible roof.  That would be at least one specification!    I have a sun roof in my car now and I don't think I would have a car without at least a sun roof, but a convertible would be even better!
> 
> Nice truck!  My ex used to like big huge trucks.  I could barely get in the thing it was so big!    I could have used a step ladder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didnt fear the reliability of Jeep products I'd have a Rubicon four door in a heartbeat.
> In fact the wife and I are considering it as the replacement for the 4Runner but only as a final frivolous vehicle before we go full retired.
> Talk about your convertible!!!  And it can take you places you'll never see in a car,which of course is great for us oldsters.
> View attachment 173486
> 
> View attachment 173487
Click to expand...


My ex also had a Ford Bronco that he used for 4 wheeling, which was a really old thing and like a giant Jeep, or the top came off in the back anyways.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go with an Acura or Lexus?
> They have the best of both worlds. It's nice to have a vehicle that has the handling capabilities to rescue yourself from a skid and is more forgiving if you make a mistake yet is every bit as comfortable as a Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have an Infiniti Q45 that was really nice.  Unfortunately, it was kind of old to begin with and as it got older, parts were just costing me too much.  I have a nice little reliable Chevy Impala.  Not the most luxurious car, but I've paid it off and I still have it and it still runs well, so that is good enough for me!    It gets me to where I need to go and it's not a shitbox!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a bad car by any means.
> Personally I care about towing capabilities and all out HP and Torque.
> While it ain't a Caddy it's very comfortable and road worthy.
> View attachment 173485
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an average car.  If I was going to have a dream car, it would have to have a soft top convertible roof.  That would be at least one specification!    I have a sun roof in my car now and I don't think I would have a car without at least a sun roof, but a convertible would be even better!
> 
> Nice truck!  My ex used to like big huge trucks.  I could barely get in the thing it was so big!    I could have used a step ladder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didnt fear the reliability of Jeep products I'd have a Rubicon four door in a heartbeat.
> In fact the wife and I are considering it as the replacement for the 4Runner but only as a final frivolous vehicle before we go full retired.
> Talk about your convertible!!!  And it can take you places you'll never see in a car,which of course is great for us oldsters.
> View attachment 173486
> 
> View attachment 173487
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex also had a Ford Bronco that he used for 4 wheeling, which was a really old thing and like a giant Jeep, or the top came off in the back anyways.
Click to expand...


  LOL ....thats the old Bronco for sure.
Was very popular in my youth!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The whole idea that I can drive to some of the most beautiful scenery in the country has its appeal.


----------



## longknife

Marion Morrison said:


> My buddy's Camaro has like..850 hp.
> 
> Oh yeah, pic of a Grand Marquis:


What my oldest son drives right now.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Jarlaxle

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
Click to expand...

Stupid statement.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bear513 said:


> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..


Is that even English?


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
Click to expand...

There really IS one born every minute...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jarlaxle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.
Click to expand...



Nope..as a industrial maintenance guy by trade i say the same thing about machinery.


You abuse the hell out of it, well the problem is you.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jarlaxle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> Is that even English?
Click to expand...



Why you want me to speak in an English language you understand?


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife's 2000 Toyota 4Runner that she refuses to get rid of has 293'000 miles and we've spent less than $4'000 on unscheduled maintenance in it's life time.
> 
> Let that sink in.
> We buy nothing but Toyotas.
Click to expand...


Meh.  I sold my F-350 with 366,000 miles.  Only major work was a front end job (kingpins, mostly) at ~200K and two clutches.  Original A/C compressor, PS pump, turbocharger, transmission, alternator, master cylinder, booster, vacuum pump, and U-joints when sold.

My friend has an F-250 that has about 300K on it...his father's E350 has over 500K.  It got wrecked (hit by a Tundra, in fact), but his wife sadly retired her well-worn (ex-police, ex-livery) Crown Victoria with 416,000 miles.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bear513 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I've heard you better have deep pockets to own one.
> It doesn't seem to faze the girls Daddies around here,they're everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister works for a company that sells after market bumper to bumper car warranties. It's a warranty that a car owner can buy to cover vehicle repairs once their new car factory warranty has expired.
> 
> She told me the Mini Cooper has a huge number of warranty claims compared to other cars.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunni
> 
> I would not buy a Mini Cooper now
> 
> I mentioned it only for the nostalgic value ....you know....Mod Britain 1960s.,,,it was so famous then...so retro now...
> 
> But I know what you mean ... so no Cooper for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy what ever you want, really no bad cars , just bad owners .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..as a industrial maintenance guy by trade i say the same thing about machinery.
> 
> 
> You abuse the hell out of it, well the problem is you.
Click to expand...

Describe, in detail, EXACTLY how major electrical problems from the time a car has fifty miles on it is caused by the owner.  Be specific.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife's 2000 Toyota 4Runner that she refuses to get rid of has 293'000 miles and we've spent less than $4'000 on unscheduled maintenance in it's life time.
> 
> Let that sink in.
> We buy nothing but Toyotas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  I sold my F-350 with 366,000 miles.  Only major work was a front end job (kingpins, mostly) at ~200K and two clutches.  Original A/C compressor, PS pump, turbocharger, transmission, alternator, master cylinder, booster, vacuum pump, and U-joints when sold.
> 
> My friend has an F-250 that has about 300K on it...his father's E350 has over 500K.  It got wrecked (hit by a Tundra, in fact), but his wife sadly retired her well-worn (ex-police, ex-livery) Crown Victoria with 416,000 miles.
Click to expand...


   Toyota still builds the most reliable vehicles out there.

Car Brands Reliability: How They Stack Up

The 8 most reliable car brands in America, according to Consumer Reports


----------



## Jarlaxle

Toyota hasn't built anything that interests me in years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> Toyota hasn't built anything that interests me in years.



 If you're towing huge loads than no.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Not even that...I simply detest wrong wheel drive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> Not even that...I simply detest wrong wheel drive.



  Wrong wheel drive?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Yes, wrong wheel drive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> Yes, wrong wheel drive.



  What,like front wheel drive?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Which is wrong wheel drive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> Which is wrong wheel drive.



   I drive a Tundra and the wife has the 4Runner so thats not an issue. And some of their cars are all wheel drive.
   If ya want rear wheel drive in a Yota ya have to move up to a Lexus.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Which I have no interest in.  The only Toyota that interested me was the Tacoma...but now, even that is a high, garish, bloated cartoon-truck at a premium price.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> Which I have no interest in.  The only Toyota that interested me was the Tacoma...but now, even that is a high, garish, bloated cartoon-truck at a premium price.



  My first Tacoma was a 98 extended cab(old body style) four wheel drive standard with the 3.4 and a factory blower.
   It produced 300 hp with the other mods I made and I wish to hell I'd never traded it in.

  As far as the new Tacomas go I hate the upsize. They were the perfect trail rider before that.
   If I had my way they'd import the Hilux Diesel with the solid front axle.

  But the current Toyotas still have the fantastic drivetrain they're known for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got money you buy Ford's,  chevys, and all buy you want reliable buy honda, Nissan or Toyota..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Yotas cost more than the American vehicles.
> This one was 39k before mods.
> View attachment 173317
> After....about 60k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really IS one born every minute...
Click to expand...


   So modding your truck to suit your needs is a bad thing?


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> Toyota hasn't built anything that interests me in years.



Nobody said they were really NICE cars, just that they are reliable cars, and having owned one and having family members who have also owned them, I can say that they are pretty reliable as far as cars go.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> Not even that...I simply detest wrong wheel drive.



The name of the thread isn't "What kind of cars does JARAXLE like and approve of."


----------



## Godboy

petro said:


> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.


Mmm, Dodge Demon. Finally someone with some taste in this thread. Fastest factory quarter mile car on earth!


----------



## Godboy

Ernie S. said:


> Pagani Huayra


Greatest car EVER made! Easilly my favorite car. I'll take the Huayra BC version though.


----------



## MikeK

Cadillac DTS.  (I'm an old fart.)


----------



## Godboy

MikeK said:


> Cadillac DTS.  (I'm an old fart.)


There are better "old fart" cars out there. Personally, I'd go with the Rolls Royce Phantom (Black Badge edition).


----------



## Wry Catcher

A class B motorhome, like this:

Revel Overview | Winnebago RVs











A very far cry from my '71 Chevy Van which went on a dozen Surf'n Safaris up and down the West Coast, camping in Yosemite, Yellowstone, and on Vancouver Island, and Deception Pass in Washington St.

Deception Pass Bridge - Wikipedia


----------



## Godboy

Wry Catcher said:


> A class B motorhome, like this:
> 
> Revel Overview | Winnebago RVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very far cry from my '71 Chevy Van which went on a dozen Surf'n Safaris up and down the West Coast, camping in Yosemite, Yellowstone, and on Vancouver Island, and Deception Pass in Washington St.
> 
> Deception Pass Bridge - Wikipedia


John Mayer has the right idea here.


----------



## HenryBHough

Most fun of all the vehicles I've owned...

2002 Dodge Dakota 4-door with the small V8, 4-wheel drive.  Perfect for where I lived at the time and how I used a vehicle.  Saw it a couple of months ago - people I sold it to still using it and have kept it up.  Rarity for where the live - most there just run vehicles into the ground.  

Yes, all the markings were intentionally removed.


----------



## petro

Godboy said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, Dodge Demon. Finally someone with some taste in this thread. Fastest factory quarter mile car on earth!
Click to expand...

Love the SRT line. My son has a souped up Neon that he runs at the track. I believe he has the 4 cylinder tuned to 360hp. 
Seen a few Grand Cherokee SRT's. 711 Hp. Unreal in a SUV. Cant afford that upgrade. Chassis is still based on Mercedes ML design platform. 
My current ride...
 
Damn thing is awesome in the snow. Glad I got the Hemi. My old 96 lasted forever. I expect the same of this one. 

One tip for anyone with a SUV or extended cab pickup of any type. Dont run them cheap Cooper tires unless you like road noise howling like a werewolf. 
Spent on some good tires and complete silence.


----------



## Godboy

HenryBHough said:


> Most fun of all the vehicles I've owned...
> 
> 2002 Dodge Dakota 4-door with the small V8, 4-wheel drive.  Perfect for where I lived at the time and how I used a vehicle.  Saw it a couple of months ago - people I sold it to still using it and have kept it up.  Rarity for where the live - most there just run vehicles into the ground.
> 
> *Yes, all the markings were intentionally removed.*
> View attachment 185062


I think cars often times look even better when they are stripped of their markings.


----------



## Godboy

petro said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the money to waste...
> The new 840hp Dodge Demon SRT...
> View attachment 162737
> 90K a bit out of my affordability.
> 
> I actually drive my dream ride. Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi with tow package and full 4X4 capability.
> Tows my toys and love the ride and power.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, Dodge Demon. Finally someone with some taste in this thread. Fastest factory quarter mile car on earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the SRT line. My son has a souped up Neon that he runs at the track. I believe he has the 4 cylinder tuned to 360hp.
> Seen a few Grand Cherokee SRT's. 711 Hp. Unreal in a SUV. Cant afford that upgrade. Chassis is still based on Mercedes ML design platform.
> My current ride...
> View attachment 185058
> Damn thing is awesome in the snow. Glad I got the Hemi. My old 96 lasted forever. I expect the same of this one.
> 
> One tip for anyone with a SUV or extended cab pickup of any type. Dont run them cheap Cooper tires unless you like road noise howling like a werewolf.
> Spent on some good tires and complete silence.
Click to expand...

Thats a sweet ride! I owned a new Jeep Wrangler back in the day. What a fun car to ride around in.


----------



## Godboy

HenryBHough said:


> Most fun of all the vehicles I've owned...
> 
> 2002 Dodge Dakota 4-door with the small V8, 4-wheel drive.  Perfect for where I lived at the time and how I used a vehicle.  Saw it a couple of months ago - people I sold it to still using it and have kept it up.  Rarity for where the live - most there just run vehicles into the ground.
> 
> Yes, all the markings were intentionally removed.
> View attachment 185062


I havent seen many trucks in this thread. Im surprised no one mentioned the Velociraptor yet.







...or if you really want to go balls out, the "Hennessy 6x6 Velociraptor" is the way to go.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

ChrisL said:


> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!



The lightbulbs of antiquity ranged from 10 to 40 watts.
The particular bulb you mentioned, with the astounding lifespan, was a prototype, and was intentionally designed for low lumen output, and for the last 40 years it has been running on an even LOWER voltage to protect the filament and to promote more lifespan.

Once they started ramping up the output of a consumer incandescent light bulb above 75 watts, there was going to be a tradeoff of some kind. A 100 watt light bulb running on 110-120 volt AC house current consumes almost one ampere of current.

In terms of physical energy, that's almost one tenth of a horsepower.

But yes, it IS true that modern cheap consumer incandescent bulbs have a bit of planned obsolescence built into them but if you want longer life, you should purchase what's commonly known as "Rough Service" bulbs. The color temp is generally a little warmer because it is designed to run between 130 and 140 volts even though it's connected to 110-120 volts. 
That is one way they get the longer service life.

All of this is in reference to incandescent bulbs.


----------



## MikeK

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> The lightbulbs of antiquity ranged from 10 to 40 watts.
> 
> The particular bulb you mentioned, with the astounding lifespan, was a prototype, and was intentionally designed for low lumen output, and for the last 40 years it has been running on an even LOWER voltage to protect the filament and to promote more lifespan.
> 
> [...]


I have dimmer switches on every light switch or lamp bulb in my home.  Each switch cost an average of $12, which adds up to over $200 for all those switches -- but I very rarely, almost never, need to replace the incandescent bulbs I like so much but which are becoming more and more expensive. 

Where I need about 40 or 60 watts illumination I use a 100 watt bulb dimmed down to exactly the lighting level I want.  This reduces the voltage flowing across the filament and the bulbs never burn out.  I haven't bought light bulbs in years.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ChrisL said:


> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!


/——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?


----------



## ChrisL

Cellblock2429 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
Click to expand...


Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.


----------



## ChrisL

Cellblock2429 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
Click to expand...


I take very good care of my car.  It is on a regular maintenance schedule because I just finished paying it off last year and I want it to last because I don't want to get into yet MORE car payments.  

Ever ask yourself why your car starts to break down right after your warranty expires?  It's because they don't WANT you to drive the same car for 50 years.  Then they won't make any $$ off of you.  Same with the mechanics.  That is why we will always have POS cars.  Having an "unbreakable" car would put too many people out of business.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

MikeK said:


> Where I need about 40 or 60 watts illumination I use a 100 watt bulb dimmed down to exactly the lighting level I want.  This reduces the voltage flowing across the filament and the bulbs never burn out.  I haven't bought light bulbs in years.



Why not just use dimmable LED's?
Get the daylight color temp (5000K) type, then use a 2700K color gel (aka CTO) to warm it to something more akin to incandescent. 
You'll get the warm look you want, you'll be able to dim it, it will last for a decade or more and the electric costs will be trimmed to a fraction.

What’s the difference between using CTO gels and CTB gels? - Profoto


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

ChrisL said:


> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.



Sorry, but that is utter nonsense.
Modern engines, for example, will now last twice as long as their older ancestors. There are cheap brands that aren't made well but a typical MoPar V6, for example, might rack up 500 thousand miles or more with proper maintenance.

Americans don't want cars that last 50 years, they want a new car every three years because they're obsessed with keeping up with the Joneses but US cars can last eons if cared for.
Ever wonder why cab companies relied on Ford Crown Vics?
I keep hearing the same nonsense year in and year out.

This old girl is still running after 287 thousand miles. 
It has NEVER had any major repairs done whatsoever.
The only reason it's being retired is because wifey wants something more luxurious and pretty.


----------



## MikeK

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Why not just use dimmable LED's?
> Get the daylight color temp (5000K) type, then use a 2700K color gel (aka CTO) to warm it to something more akin to incandescent.
> You'll get the warm look you want, you'll be able to dim it, it will last for a decade or more and the electric costs will be trimmed to a fraction.
> 
> What’s the difference between using CTO gels and CTB gels? - Profoto


Many thanks for the advice but I'm completely baffled by it.  I don't know what CTO gels are, or DTB gels, "daylight color temp 5000k type, or 2700 color, or where to buy all that stuff.  And does it actually replicate the same effect as ordinary incandescent light bulbs?  Because I can't stand the LED bulbs I've tried.


----------



## ChrisL

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is utter nonsense.
> Modern engines, for example, will now last twice as long as their older ancestors. There are cheap brands that aren't made well but a typical MoPar V6, for example, might rack up 500 thousand miles or more with proper maintenance.
> 
> Americans don't want cars that last 50 years, they want a new car every three years because they're obsessed with keeping up with the Joneses but US cars can last eons if cared for.
> Ever wonder why cab companies relied on Ford Crown Vics?
> I keep hearing the same nonsense year in and year out.
> 
> This old girl is still running after 287 thousand miles.
> It has NEVER had any major repairs done whatsoever.
> The only reason it's being retired is because wifey wants something more luxurious and pretty.
Click to expand...


Well, I hope you are right.  I don't want to have to pay more car payments if I don't have to.  As long as my car doesn't look like crap and gets me to where I want to go and has working heat and radio, I am good with that.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

MikeK said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just use dimmable LED's?
> Get the daylight color temp (5000K) type, then use a 2700K color gel (aka CTO) to warm it to something more akin to incandescent.
> You'll get the warm look you want, you'll be able to dim it, it will last for a decade or more and the electric costs will be trimmed to a fraction.
> 
> What’s the difference between using CTO gels and CTB gels? - Profoto
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the advice but I'm completely baffled by it.  I don't know what CTO gels are, or DTB gels, "daylight color temp 5000k type, or 2700 color, or where to buy all that stuff.  And does it actually replicate the same effect as ordinary incandescent light bulbs?  Because I can't stand the LED bulbs I've tried.
Click to expand...


That's why I posted the link. Just click the mofo and read all about it.
LED's come in all shapes, sizes, color quality and quality levels.
They cost more than regular bulbs and you get you pay for but they last forever, or almost.
And they cut your energy bill WAY DOWN.
If you make the investment, you're done...for almost five, seven or even ten years.
And yes, a proper LED will give you the kind of light you want.
I'm semi-retired now but I have shot film and video professionally for 35 years and LED is the best.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ChrisL said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.
Click to expand...

/----/ The only reason they will rot out is because of poor maintenance.  If you live near the ocean or in the snow belt where they use salt to melt road ice and snow you need to take your car through a car wash regularly to clean out the salt buildup.


----------



## ChrisL

Cellblock2429 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ The only reason they will rot out is because of poor maintenance.  If you live near the ocean or in the snow belt where they use salt to melt road ice and snow you need to take your car through a car wash regularly to clean out the salt buildup.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.  You could wash your car every day.  That salt and sand finds it way into every nook and crevice.  You would have to be VERY diligent, and not everyone has that kind of time.  I have a tiny little rust spot on my driver's side door on the INSIDE on the bottom part where it is metal.  My tail pipes really need to be replaced too.  Those are starting to rust out.


----------



## ChrisL

I noticed that right after my warranty expired, things started going wrong with the car.  Not the first time I've noticed that either, of course.  I'm like, oh great, my warranty expired 6 months ago and NOW something is going to happen to the stupid car?


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ The only reason they will rot out is because of poor maintenance.  If you live near the ocean or in the snow belt where they use salt to melt road ice and snow you need to take your car through a car wash regularly to clean out the salt buildup.



Oh, now I think I get it...some people imagine that cars of the past were maintenance free and that today's cars should be.
I have bad news.

NO CARS have EVER been maintenance free. There's no such thing.
There's cars which are driven into the ground by people who never do any maintenance, then they bitch and moan about how lousy the cars are, and they get another one.
In the old days we called these people "Chevy Impala/Nova owners" but today we call them "Honda Accord owners". The story, and the behavior of these types of people is the same however.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The car I liked the most.


----------



## Marion Morrison

P F Tinmore said:


> The car I liked the most.



Chevy Corvair? Okay.

No Nash?


----------



## Godboy

P F Tinmore said:


> The car I liked the most.


Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.


----------



## Pilot1

1947 MG TC.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> 1947 MG TC.


OMG! NOOOOoooooo! Everyones dream cars suck around here! 

Just busting balls, but seriously, your "dream car" is going to break down in less than 10,000 miles. That would be a terrible car for driving around in.


----------



## Natural Citizen

This is a kit. This will be a future project. I've already decided on it.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Godboy

Ferrari FXX K Evo, $3,000,000


----------



## Godboy

Heres a really cool car. Its legendary in the supercar world because there is only one in existence. The Bugatti Vision Gran Turismo was sold by Bugatti in a blind auction for an undisclosed amount to a Saudi prince. Its speculated that it sold for many millions. There is a lot of mystery around the fact that this young prince was allowed to be one of the few people to bid on it. Bugatti has had some long time customers that werent even on that list. Its rumored that he bribed his way into the auction, which was hosted by a third party.

Thats not the only mystery; they even kept its HP a secret from the public and that prince isnt telling anyone either. One would assume it has more HP than a Bugatti Chiron, which have 1500 HP.


----------



## Godboy

A Rolls Royce Dawn would be a much better daily driver than a supercar though.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Natural Citizen said:


> This is a kit. This will be a future project. I've already decided on it.


/----/ Kit cars are best bought pre-assembled.  Let someone else have the headaches. Usually, they will unload it at a loss just to get rid of it.  Trust me, the wiring is a nightmare.
Kit Cars and Replicas for Sale - Classics on Autotrader


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> OMG! NOOOOoooooo! Everyones dream cars suck around here!
> 
> Just busting balls, but seriously, your "dream car" is going to break down in less than 10,000 miles. That would be a terrible car for driving around in.



No offense taken, but your "dream car" doesn't have to be your daily driver.  It can be just an occasional driver.  

I'd take a 1959 BMW 507 also.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! NOOOOoooooo! Everyones dream cars suck around here!
> 
> Just busting balls, but seriously, your "dream car" is going to break down in less than 10,000 miles. That would be a terrible car for driving around in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken, but your "dream car" doesn't have to be your daily driver.  It can be just an occasional driver.
> 
> I'd take a 1959 BMW 507 also.
Click to expand...

I figure if you have a magical genie who is going to give you a dream car, you would pick something you can drive often without fear of it breaking down. Old cars just arent practical.


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> I figure if you have a magical genie who is going to give you a dream car, you would pick something you can drive often without fear of it breaking down. Old cars just arent practical.



Dreams aren't practical either.


----------



## Wyld Kard

1,000 hp
217 mph top speed
Worlds Fastest Gen 6 Camero


----------



## candycorn

Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.


----------



## Godboy

candycorn said:


> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.


This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## Oddball

If price and availability are no object, my dream car is a B-25....We don't need no stinkin' roads!


----------



## SNAFUBARIFIC

1974 Pontiac Trans Am SD 455...the last of the "true" muscle cars for many ears to come...until fuel injection and other electronic advances outweighed EPA red tape...


----------



## Cellblock2429

SNAFUBARIFIC said:


> 1974 Pontiac Trans Am SD 455...the last of the "true" muscle cars for many ears to come...until fuel injection and other electronic advances outweighed EPA red tape...View attachment 239197


/——/ Yes, for many ears to come.


----------



## SNAFUBARIFIC

Cellblock2429 said:


> SNAFUBARIFIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 Pontiac Trans Am SD 455...the last of the "true" muscle cars for many ears to come...until fuel injection and other electronic advances outweighed EPA red tape...View attachment 239197
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Yes, for many ears to come.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I'm posting on an ANCIENT Mac Book...if you don't hit the keys just right, you leave off quite a few letters...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lightbulbs of antiquity ranged from 10 to 40 watts.
> The particular bulb you mentioned, with the astounding lifespan, was a prototype, and was intentionally designed for low lumen output, and for the last 40 years it has been running on an even LOWER voltage to protect the filament and to promote more lifespan.
> 
> Once they started ramping up the output of a consumer incandescent light bulb above 75 watts, there was going to be a tradeoff of some kind. A 100 watt light bulb running on 110-120 volt AC house current consumes almost one ampere of current.
> 
> In terms of physical energy, that's almost one tenth of a horsepower.
> 
> But yes, it IS true that modern cheap consumer incandescent bulbs have a bit of planned obsolescence built into them but if you want longer life, you should purchase what's commonly known as "Rough Service" bulbs. The color temp is generally a little warmer because it is designed to run between 130 and 140 volts even though it's connected to 110-120 volts.
> That is one way they get the longer service life.
> 
> All of this is in reference to incandescent bulbs.
Click to expand...

Rough Service bulbs throw a harsh, high-glare industrial light...and run VERY hot.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Cellblock2429 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ The only reason they will rot out is because of poor maintenance.  If you live near the ocean or in the snow belt where they use salt to melt road ice and snow you need to take your car through a car wash regularly to clean out the salt buildup.
Click to expand...

Explain, in detail, exactly how washing a car without it freezing into an iceberg when it is 15 degrees outside works.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Godboy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
Click to expand...

I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!

Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! NOOOOoooooo! Everyones dream cars suck around here!
> 
> Just busting balls, but seriously, your "dream car" is going to break down in less than 10,000 miles. That would be a terrible car for driving around in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken, but your "dream car" doesn't have to be your daily driver.  It can be just an occasional driver.
> 
> I'd take a 1959 BMW 507 also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if you have a magical genie who is going to give you a dream car, you would pick something you can drive often without fear of it breaking down. Old cars just arent practical.
Click to expand...

My wife and I drive old cars all the time.  My usual ride is 40 years old.


----------



## Jarlaxle

SNAFUBARIFIC said:


> 1974 Pontiac Trans Am SD 455...the last of the "true" muscle cars for many ears to come...until fuel injection and other electronic advances outweighed EPA red tape...View attachment 239197


Father in law has one of those...loaded T/A with just about every option. Yes...last of the old muscle cars.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Cellblock2429 said:


> SNAFUBARIFIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 Pontiac Trans Am SD 455...the last of the "true" muscle cars for many ears to come...until fuel injection and other electronic advances outweighed EPA red tape...View attachment 239197
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Yes, for many years to come.
Click to expand...


About nine, actually.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Jarlaxle said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?  I still think there is a conspiracy and that they CAN make a car that is pretty much free of breakdowns, but they CHOOSE not to because it would put people and car companies out of business or at least cut down on their profit margin a lot.  Imagine if you had a car that lasted for 50 years?
> 
> Did you know that is exactly what happened with the original light bulb.  Originally, light bulbs lasted a really LONG time, but it was hurting businesses, so the business owners got together and made it so that light bulbs had to replaced every 1000 hours or so.  One such original light bulb is STILL burning bright after 150 years!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They make cars that last 50 years. I see them at car shows all the time and I’m not talking about restored cars. They are survivors. It’s called maintenance. But most Americans ignore their cars and drive them into the ground. Like airplanes built during WWII that are still flying, your car will last a lifetime if you maintain it. When is the last time you changed your transmission fluid? Flushed out the power steering and brake fluid? Antifreeze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars they make nowadays will rot out long before 50 years go by.  They are DESIGNED to break down after so many years so that you will invest in a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ The only reason they will rot out is because of poor maintenance.  If you live near the ocean or in the snow belt where they use salt to melt road ice and snow you need to take your car through a car wash regularly to clean out the salt buildup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain, in detail, exactly how washing a car without it freezing into an iceberg when it is 15 degrees outside works.
Click to expand...

/——/ We have drive through car washes in NY. Their busiest times are the coldest months.


----------



## Godboy

Jarlaxle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
Click to expand...

That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.

https://jalopnik.com/you-can-own-a-ferrari-458-with-more-miles-than-your-com-1706311046


----------



## Likkmee

The Popemobile


----------



## Cellblock2429

Godboy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/you-can-own-a-ferrari-458-with-more-miles-than-your-com-1706311046
Click to expand...

/----/ The tune up service on the Ferrari cost more than the Cutlass is worth.
https://jalopnik.com/heres-what-it-cost-me-to-own-a-ferrari-for-a-year-1669923931
..in the last twelve months, I spent a total of $4,629.81 on repairs and maintenance.


----------



## Godboy

Cellblock2429 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/you-can-own-a-ferrari-458-with-more-miles-than-your-com-1706311046
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ The tune up service on the Ferrari cost more than the Cutlass is worth.
> https://jalopnik.com/heres-what-it-cost-me-to-own-a-ferrari-for-a-year-1669923931
> ..in the last twelve months, I spent a total of $4,629.81 on repairs and maintenance.
Click to expand...

If we are going to factor in maintenance costs into this dream car concept, then you're better off going with a Dodge Demon. Maintenance isn't going to be crazy expensive on it and it will last for a long long time


----------



## candycorn

Godboy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
Click to expand...

Relax 


My Grandpa’s green Jaguar restored to new condition. Saddest day of my life was when I had to let it go.


----------



## candycorn

Godboy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/you-can-own-a-ferrari-458-with-more-miles-than-your-com-1706311046
Click to expand...


I see a lot more cutlasses on the road than ferraris.

So there.


----------



## Godboy

candycorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/you-can-own-a-ferrari-458-with-more-miles-than-your-com-1706311046
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lot more cutlasses on the road than ferraris.
> 
> So there.
Click to expand...

Thats my point. Why not pick something rare and expensive?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Godboy said:


> Thats my point. Why not pick something rare and expensive?


Because I don't want something that needs a $10,000 tuneup, or a $5000 brake job, or a $30,000 clutch job.

Honestly...I'd be quite happy with this:






Wait, why is that Valiant dusting a Porsche?






550 horsepower?  Yeah, that'll do it.

160+MPH, corners at 1G, high 11's in the quarter mile (through the mufflers, on street tires, with 2.94 axle gears), reliable enough to drive 3000 miles in a week...and most of it came straight from the Chrysler parts book, down to the wheel bearing grease!

And yes: the plate really is "NUKE GM".


----------



## SNAFUBARIFIC

This one has Hurst hatch T-Tops...first made available on the 1976 T/A Special Edition 

 for the Pontiac 50th Anniversary.  Eventually it was a dealer-installed option, and could be installed on 1971-1978 F-body (Firebirdb & Camaro)...Why 1970 models didn't make the cut...I don't know...since they're essentially the same...

Personally...I didn't like the wrap around rear window that came out on all F-bodies in 1975...although the wide B-pillars made seeing while backing up very difficult...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Nope...no T-tops!


----------



## Godboy

Jarlaxle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point. Why not pick something rare and expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't want something that needs a $10,000 tuneup, or a $5000 brake job, or a $30,000 clutch job.
> 
> Honestly...I'd be quite happy with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, why is that Valiant dusting a Porsche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 550 horsepower?  Yeah, that'll do it.
> 
> 160+MPH, corners at 1G, high 11's in the quarter mile (through the mufflers, on street tires, with 2.94 axle gears), reliable enough to drive 3000 miles in a week...and most of it came straight from the Chrysler parts book, down to the wheel bearing grease!
> 
> And yes: the plate really is "NUKE GM".
Click to expand...

Id much rather have this Demon convertible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

409 music.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Godboy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
Click to expand...

I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.

I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
Weight 2,400 lbs.
Top speed 115 mph
 Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
City driving 26 mpg.

The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.


----------



## Godboy

P F Tinmore said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
Click to expand...

If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.

BAC Mono $250k (roughly)






Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.

Heres a BAC Mono (with not the best driver) beating a McLaren P1, which is wasilly one of the fastest production cars in the world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
Click to expand...


  Give me the Ariel Atom....
For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
Click to expand...

Ariel Atoms are sick! The BAC Mono gets even better track times than the Atoms, and thats saying a lot! I hear the Atoms are crazy loud though when you step on it, like painfully loud.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ariel Atoms are sick! The BAC Mono gets even better track times than the Atoms, and thats saying a lot!
Click to expand...


  I can actually afford the Atom if I could ever talk the Wife into it.
Hell,If I got rid of all my other toys the Wife wouldnt have a say in the matter.


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
Click to expand...

The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ariel Atoms are sick! The BAC Mono gets even better track times than the Atoms, and thats saying a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can actually afford the Atom if I could ever talk the Wife into it.
> Hell,If I got rid of all my other toys the Wife wouldnt have a say in the matter.
Click to expand...

You could probably score a slightly used one for a reasonable price.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car I liked the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.
Click to expand...


    Thats the attraction no doubt!!!
A cheap sportster that will blow away the competition!!!


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure wouldnt prefer a Lamborghini Veneno, or some other modern supercar? I mean we are talking "dream cars" afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the attraction no doubt!!!
> A cheap sportster that will blow away the competition!!!
Click to expand...

You would likely never encounter another car on the road that is faster around a track than that Atom.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contemplating responding to this post. So,...FYI.
> 
> I had a 1964 Corvair high performance model. It had the high HP engine and 4 speed. It had stiffer springs, anti sway bar in the front and camber compensater in the rear. I had wide racing tires, modified carburetors, headers, and dual exhaust.
> Weight 2,400 lbs.
> Top speed 115 mph
> Freeway driving @ 85 mph 32 mpg.
> City driving 26 mpg.
> 
> The best part was that it was very nimble and responsive. This gave it a very high fun factor. I had it in a 4 wheel drift many times and never spun out. I beat the piss out of that poor car it was so much fun to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the attraction no doubt!!!
> A cheap sportster that will blow away the competition!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would likely never encounter another car on the road that is faster around a track than that Atom.
Click to expand...


   Yep...
They regularly beat super cars on the Nurburgring.


----------



## Godboy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a pure driving experience, i suspect this might be the most fun street legal car on earth.
> 
> BAC Mono $250k (roughly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its effectively an F3 racecar that is legal on public roads. It will beat almost every supercar/hypercar on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the attraction no doubt!!!
> A cheap sportster that will blow away the competition!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would likely never encounter another car on the road that is faster around a track than that Atom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...
> They regularly beat super cars on the Nurburgring.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ive watched a number of those videos. Best track in the world! Its currently up for sale. It can be yours for a mere $165,000,000.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the Ariel Atom....
> For 75k you can give most Super cars a run for their money.
> 
> 
> 
> The new Atom 4 has a Type R engine and they are nutty fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the attraction no doubt!!!
> A cheap sportster that will blow away the competition!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would likely never encounter another car on the road that is faster around a track than that Atom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...
> They regularly beat super cars on the Nurburgring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ive watched a number of those videos. Best track in the world! Its currently up for sale. It can be yours for a mere $165,000,000.
Click to expand...


  Let me grab my checkbook!!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Godboy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up it was a Cutlass Supreme.  Now; 4 wheels and an engine.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a thread about a car you once liked. Its about DREAM CARS. If a rich man came to you and offered you a car for free, theres no way you would have picked a fucking Cutlass Supreme if you were also being offered a Ferrari at the same time. I swear, every time one of these threads comes up, theres always some guy who says "a 1979 Volkswagen Bug", or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd much rather have a Cutlass than a Ferarri. At least I could expect the Olds to start every day!
> 
> Make it a Collonade-body Supreme, with one of Joe Mondello's rip-roaring 455s and a T56 6-speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Ferrari will last a lot longer than a cutlass.
> 
> You Can Own A Ferrari 458 With More Miles Than Your Commuter Honda Civic
Click to expand...

/——/ 
Lawsuit says $44M Ferrari 250 GTO is missing a part

Lawsuit says $44M Ferrari 250 GTO is missing a part


----------



## P F Tinmore

One of my first rides.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm back and forth on the Corvette C8. I just don't want a car that looks like a Transformer toy. I'm a grown man, for crying out loud. lol.

I'll likely pick up a C6 down the road, though. It's the last modern Corvette that actually resembles a Corvette....






My C4 is still really fun to drive, as a weekender though, so it'll do in the mean time.

Then again, the better half's Mercedes, though still really nice looking, will have to be replaced with something more modern. She'll likely want another Mercedes.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm back and forth on the Corvette C8. I just don't want a car that looks like a Transformer toy. I'm a grown man, for crying out loud. lol.
> 
> I'll likely pick up a C6 down the road, though. It's the last modern Corvette that actually resembles a Corvette....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C4 is still really fun to drive, as a weekender though, so it'll do in the mean time.
> 
> Then again, the better half's Mercedes, though still really nice looking, will have to be replaced with something more modern. She'll likely want another Mercedes.


This isnt a transformer car. Its perfect for adults who like luxury and performance.

Bentley Continental Gt (Mansory Edition)


----------



## Cellblock2429

P F Tinmore said:


> One of my first rides.


/—-/ A beauty. New or used? I remember in High School (1968) you could buy them for less than $200 but they drank gas like crazy, over steered and you need a few hundred $$$ to get them road worthy again. I settled for a used VW.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cellblock2429 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my first rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ A beauty. New or used? I remember in High School (1968) you could buy them for less than $200 but they drank gas like crazy, over steered and you need a few hundred $$$ to get them road worthy again. I settled for a used VW.
Click to expand...

Gas was $.35 so who cared? I had radial tires that made a huge difference in handling. Bias ply were standard on US cars at that time. I also had metallic brakes and a modified transmission (4 speed)

It was still a *big* car.


----------



## bluzman61

Not that I could ever afford one, the classic Rolls Royce is MY dream car.


----------



## Godboy

bluzman61 said:


> Not that I could ever afford one, the classic Rolls Royce is MY dream car.


The  new ones are much better than the old ones.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.



I have it. 2003 Anniversary model Z06 Corvette. Electron blue, $6K extra bangs and whistles. 42K on it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Shawnee_b said:


> I have it. 2003 Anniversary model Z06 Corvette. Electron blue, $6K extra bangs and whistles. 42K on it.



Nice vette. 

Nice lawn, too.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Shawnee_b said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it. 2003 Anniversary model Z06 Corvette. Electron blue, $6K extra bangs and whistles. 42K on it.
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Natural Citizen said:


> Nice vette.
> 
> Nice lawn, too.



Thank you.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Nice!



Thank you.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.


 
I'd want to find the 1964 1/2 Mustang ragtop that my father bought...before he had to give it up because he had a kid on the way (me).
I don't have a picture. Just wistful memories and stories.


----------



## Jarlaxle

This is my dream car...


----------



## luchitociencia

The car I love can be bitten in the speed by any other car in the market, even the Dodge Charger has faster initial power speed than my dream car, but nothing in the world compares to a Maybach. With its 12 cylinder and extreme luxury, this car IS a car.

Of course I will never be nuts in buying the new 67S models spending hundreds of thousands of dollars.

But from $60,000 to $70,000 one can buy the S57 in Florida or California. A good price when the original price out of the store was at least $400,000.

Of course, I might have to fight with the competence which is buying them like crazy at this price of $60,000, but I really don't scare of the Russian mafia and similar dudes... sure, right...


----------



## bluzman61

Shawnee_b said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it. 2003 Anniversary model Z06 Corvette. Electron blue, $6K extra bangs and whistles. 42K on it.
Click to expand...

Beautiful car!  You're lucky to have this one.


----------



## Lewdog

Well when I was younger I always wanted a Mitsubishi 3000 GT, and I eventually owned one. Mine was a white 1996 that looked like this one except I had nice rims on mine.






Now however my dream car is a tight Dodge Viper Supercharged V-10.






My current car is a Nissan 350z.


----------



## Shawnee_b

bluzman61 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it. 2003 Anniversary model Z06 Corvette. Electron blue, $6K extra bangs and whistles. 42K on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful car!  You're lucky to have this one.
Click to expand...


Thanks Bluz, love it.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> Well when I was younger I always wanted a Mitsubishi 3000 GT, and I eventually owned one. Mine was a white 1996 that looked like this one except I had nice rims on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now however my dream car is a tight Dodge Viper Supercharged V-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current car is a Nissan 350z.




Both very cool! 

May get the wife a Viper for a surprise. She bought me the Vette. However she does love the hell out of Mini Coopers too. So do I for some odd reason.


----------



## Lewdog

Shawnee_b said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when I was younger I always wanted a Mitsubishi 3000 GT, and I eventually owned one. Mine was a white 1996 that looked like this one except I had nice rims on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now however my dream car is a tight Dodge Viper Supercharged V-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current car is a Nissan 350z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both very cool!
> 
> May get the wife a Viper for a surprise. She bought me the Vette. However she does love the hell out of Mini Coopers too. So do I for some odd reason.
Click to expand...


To be honest the Vipers I like the most are the hard top convertibles with the racing stripes.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when I was younger I always wanted a Mitsubishi 3000 GT, and I eventually owned one. Mine was a white 1996 that looked like this one except I had nice rims on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now however my dream car is a tight Dodge Viper Supercharged V-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current car is a Nissan 350z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both very cool!
> 
> May get the wife a Viper for a surprise. She bought me the Vette. However she does love the hell out of Mini Coopers too. So do I for some odd reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest the Vipers I like the most are the hard top convertibles with the racing stripes.
Click to expand...


Oh man, that eye candy for sure.


----------



## Crepitus

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.


I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Crepitus said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
Click to expand...


I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!

I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either

But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.

Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06


----------



## Lewdog

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
Click to expand...


Damn...you aren't too far from me.  That would put you in the Burnside Somerset area.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...you aren't too far from me.  That would put you in the Burnside Somerset area.
Click to expand...


Edmonton. Welcome to visit anytime.


----------



## Lewdog

Shawnee_b said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...you aren't too far from me.  That would put you in the Burnside Somerset area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edmonton. Welcome to visit anytime.
Click to expand...


I'm in Williamsburg, but might be buying a couple acres from the family out on Lake Kentucky.


----------



## Crepitus

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.

Much modified of course.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> I'm in Williamsburg, but might be buying a couple acres from the family out on Lake Kentucky.



Beautiful out there. Only been once but need to visit again. More water than the Atlantic out there!


----------



## Lewdog

Crepitus said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> Much modified of course.
Click to expand...


Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Crepitus said:


> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06


Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.

Much modified of course.[/QUOTE]

Nothing wrong with that. Awesome car, Had a 69 for about 30 hrs, Dad shut that down!

Ever read the best 2 books in the world? "all corvettes are red" and "no time to cry" Not big buck books but worth their cost many times over.

Red covers the C5 story, why they had to do a C5. I love C4 but good points. One is a C5 has over 1000 less parts than a C4. They knew a C4 would not pass the new 96 side impact test. Good read.

Not time to cry? Awesome William Cooksey Jr. No more to say cept read them both.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.



There is another track. You can rent or be involved. Once in Vettes for Vets, in Nov where we gove "Wounder Warriors" rides you can track till your tired of it!!!!!  National Motorsports track. Pic


----------



## Shawnee_b

Ass end my C5 in line


----------



## Shawnee_b

More good pics, a good forum with good people? Maybe 5 of them check this. 

National Motorsports track - Auto-Trend Repairs and Service Information Forums


----------



## toobfreak

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.




Many great choices, but ultimately, if only one car, it would have to be the original movie Batmobile retrofitted with a real 1,000 HP turbine jet engine and real machine guns in the wheel wells.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Machinegunz yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## toobfreak

Shawnee_b said:


> Machinegunz yeah!!!!!!!



Permanently puts to rest people ever stealing your parking space, giving you the finger or cutting you off on the highway!


----------



## bluzman61

toobfreak said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machinegunz yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanently puts to rest people ever stealing your parking space, giving you the finger or cutting you off on the highway!
> 
> View attachment 311134 View attachment 311135 View attachment 311136 View attachment 311137 View attachment 311138
Click to expand...

Wow, this looks like a modern age Batmobile!  It would be a blast driving it around the neighborhood.


----------



## Lewdog

All the Corvette talk and on American Pickers just now they were looking at a sweet looking Corvette that has had it's body widened 12 inches, lowered, and given a special gold package.  It was pretty sweet.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Missourian said:


> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.



I will take this one, but with the back door closed.


----------



## bluzman61

BuckToothMoron said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take this one, but with the back door closed.
> 
> View attachment 311141
Click to expand...

THERE'S your best vehicle for the money...........LITERALLY!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Oh yeah , one of the most awesmosis MG ever!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> All the Corvette talk and on American Pickers just now they were looking at a sweet looking Corvette that has had it's body widened 12 inches, lowered, and given a special gold package.  It was pretty sweet.



Didn't see that but prob want it.  

Just loves vettes.

I was a Chev GM man, eventually went Ford with trucks but my love? Vettes. Always has been. Why wife got me one


----------



## Crepitus

Lewdog said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> Much modified of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.
Click to expand...

Had no idea. Never been to Kentucky.


----------



## toobfreak

bluzman61 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machinegunz yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permanently puts to rest people ever stealing your parking space, giving you the finger or cutting you off on the highway!
> 
> View attachment 311134 View attachment 311135 View attachment 311136 View attachment 311137 View attachment 311138
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, this looks like a modern age Batmobile!  It would be a blast driving it around the neighborhood.
Click to expand...



There's a guy who has one with a real jet engine in it.

Here is one of the original movie versions.  These things are huge chick magnets.


Somewhere there is a video of a guy with a pretty souped up version of one and the police give him permission to pull out of the parking lot and burn out down the street.


----------



## Crepitus

Shawnee_b said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> Much modified of course.
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with that. Awesome car, Had a 69 for about 30 hrs, Dad shut that down!

Ever read the best 2 books in the world? "all corvettes are red" and "no time to cry" Not big buck books but worth their cost many times over.

Red covers the C5 story, why they had to do a C5. I love C4 but good points. One is a C5 has over 1000 less parts than a C4. They knew a C4 would not pass the new 96 side impact test. Good read.

Not time to cry? Awesome William Cooksey Jr. No more to say cept read them both.[/QUOTE]
My old c4 came originally with that ridiculous crossfire injection and horsepower almost in the negatives.


----------



## Lewdog

Crepitus said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> Much modified of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had no idea. Never been to Kentucky.
Click to expand...


Yep... the Corvette Museum is in Bowling Green, and it is the one where the floor fell through into a sink hole and ruined 8 Corvettes.  The museum is close to a lot of caves, so it isn't surprising that it happened.  a large portion of Kentucky is over limestone and caves.  I'm pretty sure that is where the kids got stuck in a cave for awhile because of a flash flood.


----------



## Crepitus

Lewdog said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching for a new mid-engine Vette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not for some reason. Seems cool but doesn't speak to me. I'm 60m mi from Corvette plant, Museum, Track so I do get to see some eye  candy!
> 
> I dunno. Mid engine? So many things come to mind. Right behind me? Sound? Heat? 2 trunks OK but bet still can't have a spare like my C5 can't either
> 
> But I do bet weight distribution makes a diff in handling. I take 35mph curves at 65 most the time and wind up in a drift. Course my runflat goodyears getting pretty worn.
> 
> Yeah I'd like to try one, price is awesome for what it is. Prolly just stick to my C5 anniversary Z06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> Much modified of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had no idea. Never been to Kentucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep... the Corvette Museum is in Bowling Green, and it is the one where the floor fell through into a sink hole and ruined 8 Corvettes.  The museum is close to a lot of caves, so it isn't surprising that it happened.  a large portion of Kentucky is over limestone and caves.  I'm pretty sure that is where the kids got stuck in a cave for awhile because of a flash flood.
Click to expand...

I remember seeing the story on the news.


----------



## Crepitus

toobfreak said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could own any car...price/availability being no object...what would it be?
> 
> Post or link to a picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many great choices, but ultimately, if only one car, it would have to be the original movie Batmobile retrofitted with a real 1,000 HP turbine jet engine and real machine guns in the wheel wells.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311132
Click to expand...

Original batmobile:


----------



## Shawnee_b

Crepitus said:


> Did you know if you own a Corvette, you can go to the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green and take your vette out on their race track?  They only let vette owners do it.


Had no idea. Never been to Kentucky.[/QUOTE]

Not a bad place but have them add some spice to your meal. I don't think they even use salt and pepper,


----------



## Natural Citizen

Crepitus said:


> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.



C4 is a fun car to drive. I have a 90 C4. Debating on either a C6 or a C3 next. Leaning toward a late C3. I'll still keep the C4, though. I wanna get away from the east coast, first.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Natural Citizen said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm still cruising around in an early c4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4 is a fun car to drive. I have a 90 C4. Debating on either a C6 or a C3 next. Leaning toward a late C3. I'll still keep the C4, though. I wanna get away from the east coast, first.
Click to expand...


Got away east coast Viet nam Era, Never looked back. 

Get away, run fast you can. Or drive.

Don't like C5/s?


----------



## Shawnee_b

Lewdog said:


> Yep... the Corvette Museum is in Bowling Green, and it is the one where the floor fell through into a sink hole and ruined 8 Corvettes.  The museum is close to a lot of caves, so it isn't surprising that it happened.  a large portion of Kentucky is over limestone and caves.  I'm pretty sure that is where the kids got stuck in a cave for awhile because of a flash flood.




They got a cool grate on the floor one can look thru! 














Pic once restored


----------



## Shawnee_b

Crep, you get to KY stay here you're welcome, We'll do a Museum trip. Got an awesome display, good area anyway.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Shawnee_b said:


> Got away east coast Viet nam Era, Never looked back.
> 
> Get away, run fast you can. Or drive.
> 
> Don't like C5/s?



C5 is very nice. I've just never driven one. The better half and I were just talking about another vette the other day. She likes convertibles (she wants a black one with a saddle colored interior) and I keep talking about a C6 and she asked the same thing, how come I always skip over the C5. Would likely get a much better deal on one of those used with very low mileage. Her Mercedes is starting to rust in little spots here and there, too, so. I was thinkin about getting her a mini van and then restoring the paint on her Mercedes because it's a nice car all in all, but she didn't go for that mini van bullshit. lol. Anyway, long story short, a second vette is probably about fourth or fifth on the list of indulgences. Might be a couple or three years down the road.

Will have to see how it goes. Like I said, I wanna get off the east coast first. Judging by your thought on it, I guess you know the laundry list of why. I hate it here. Have to sell my house, too.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Like the C5 but I like all vettes! All Corvettes are Red is the C5 development story.

Lived east coast too much, CT, ME, too long


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Sunni Man

^^^^^^^  Details, year, make, model, etc.


----------



## Vandalshandle

1961 Chrysler 300G:


----------



## Larsky

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^^^^  Details, year, make, model, etc.


Lincoln, circa 1941, heavily modified. 

Large and in charge!


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Likkmee

I already built it


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sun Racer.


----------



## P F Tinmore

57 Olds 2 seater.


----------

